# bearded dragon basking bulb?



## louize (Jun 7, 2009)

hi, just thought id see what everyone here thinks is the best to use basking spot light for the bearded dragon?


If you could tell me what you think will be the best for a 3 foot tank to keep the temps 100 - 110 on the basking spot?


If you could tell me the name off the bulb and wattage witch would be best for the 3 foot viv, and if you could link me to the item so i know the exsact one, and dont get the wrong item.


hope somone can help me here, thanks

louise

:flrt:


----------



## louize (Jun 7, 2009)

BUMP ( so i can go out to buy today and get basking spot sorted )


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

how high is the viv?

im using 100w spotbulbs fom b+q there £2.50 for two


----------



## louize (Jun 7, 2009)

the viv is 3foot long and 1 foot high?

( P.S thats a estimate guess of hight has i no tape measure to hand, but was a 3 foot viv bought from a reptile shop )

hope you can help!, Would i need a 100W r80 spot bulb?


thanks

louise


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Depends on a few different factors, weather outside, temps of your room the viv is in etc etc. Without a dimming stat its hard to say exactly. In my 3ft I used to use a 40W in summer, but at this time of year in a cold room a 60W wasnt enough and a 100W was a bit too much. Id say if you can afford it get a 100W bulb on a habistat dimming thermostat. All the bulbs I mentioned were from B&Q and were standard spotlights. (R63 for 40+60W and R80 for 100W)


----------



## louize (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok thankyou, i will purchase a 100W R80 spot light. 


has its very cold here in wigan, uk. Its a wooden vivarium bought from reptile shop with glass doors, and 2 air vents, with a 10% uvb.


And yes a 60W doesnt seem to be enough for me either, so i will use my magic eye stat and set it to heat to the desired temp and then cheak basking spot temps, in summer i will down grade to probs a 60W r63 spot light bulb :2thumb:


Would that be my best option to get thease high basking temps?


thanks

louise

:flrt:


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah im running a 100W R80 with a dimmer and it works fine. Bear in mind the R80 bulbs are a little larger that the R63 ones, so it will be a bit closer to the basking spot, but as long as the cool end is cool enough it doesnt matter if the basking temp goes up a bit, it just means your beardy wont have to bask for as long to warm up. Ive found anything up to a basking temp of about 120 works fine.


----------



## louize (Jun 7, 2009)

ok thankyou for the help, one last thing, what are the ideal temps of the hot end but not basking spot


( air temp off hot end needed to be )


thanks

louise 

:flrt:


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

My temps are 82F at the cool end, between 91 and 95F at the warm end and a basking spot of 110-115ish. Ambient temps were measured at the back wall approx. 1" above the substrate (as heat rises the top of the viv might be a few degrees hotter)
Use the thermostat to get the right hot end/cool end temps, and then move the basking rock/log to acheive the best basking temp. If you can't get enough of a gradient, you might need another vent or two at the cool end.


----------



## louize (Jun 7, 2009)

ok thankyou :2thumb:


----------

